# SOLD Aire 15'6 R series complete setup w/ trailer SOLD



## jbri51 (Oct 1, 2020)

Willing to part with just the trailer?


----------



## Blueboater (Apr 11, 2019)

jbri51 said:


> Willing to part with just the trailer?


Maybe, I had a woman is SLC contact me today about buying just the raft. A bit complicated but...
Let me see if she’s for real.


----------

